# ماذا تعرف عن التيتانيوم Titanium



## مهندس مواد و معادن (20 أغسطس 2007)

التيتانيوم Titanium

من اهم المعادن المستخدمة في مجال صناعة الطائرات و المركبات الفضائية و وفي العديد من الصناعات الدقيقة و المتطورة و الاسلحة . تم اكتشاف التيتانيوم عام 1791 م و تمت تسميته عام 1795م و تم تحضير التيتانيوم سنة 1887م , ولم يحصل عليه على صورة معدن نقي 99.9% لغاية سنة 1910 م و وجوده كان مقتصر في المختبرات لغاية سنة 1946 و بعدها اصبح بالامكان استخلاص التيتانيوم تجارياً عن طريق استخدام المغنيسيوم لاختزال رباعي كلوريد التيتانيوم.

مصادر التيتانيوم

تعد الشهب مصدر من مصادر التيتانيوم حيث تحتوي صخور الشهب المتجمدو على اكسيد التيتانيوم, و يوجد التيتانيوم في قشرة الارض موجود على شكل اكسيد مرتبط مع عناصر و مركبات كثيرة و يحتل التيتانيوم المركز الثامن من بين المعادن في توافره في القشرة الارضية و عادة يوجد في الصخور البركانية و بعض الصخور الروسبية. وفي الكثير من خامات الحديد. هناك الكثير من الصعوبات التي تواجه العاملين في استخلاص التيتانيوم اهما التكلفة الاقتصادية.

صفات معدن التيتانيوم النقي

معدن لامع ابيض, كثافته قليلة و قوته عالية سهل التشكيل و له مقاومة ممتازة للكسدة و الصداء, يكون مرن عند خلوه من الاكسجين . التيتانيوم مقاوم للمحاليل المخففة من الحوامض dilute sulfuric and hydrochloric acid . وغاز الكلورين gas chlorine 


العدد الذري 22 الرمز Ti
الوزن الذري 47.9
درجة الانصهار 1668 درجة مئوية
درجة الغليان 3287 درجة مئوية

يعد التيتانيوم اقوى من الفولاذ و بنفس الوقت اخف منه بحوالي 45% و اثقل من الالمنيوم بحوالي 60% وضعفه بالقوة.
يعد التيتانيوم من المعادن غالية الثمن يبلغ سعر ال واحد lb تقريبا 100$ دولار امريكي.

استخدام التيتانيوم

يعد التيتانيوم مهم جدا في عمل السبائك المعدنية باضافته الى الالمنيوم و الملبديوم و المنغنيز و الحديد و غيرها من المعادن . و بشكل اساسي تستخدم سبائك التيتانيوم في صناعت الطائرات لخفة و زنه و قوته و تحمله درجات حرارة عالية . 

يستخدم ثاني اكسيد التيتانيوم بشكل واسع في طلاء المنازل و المسارح لدائميته و قدرته الجيدة على التغطية. و تعتبر دهانات التيتانيوم من العواكس الجيدة لها القدرة العالية على عكس الاشعة تحت الحمراء infrared .
و تتدخل بعض مركبات التيتانيوم مثل كلوريد التيتانيوم في صناعة الزجاج. 





 مع تحيات مهندس مواد و معادن


----------



## alshangiti (23 أغسطس 2007)

thanks for this information


----------



## لؤى ممدوح (23 أغسطس 2007)

thank you


----------



## مهندس مواد و معادن (24 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا لكم اخواني على مروركم ارجو ان تعم الفائدة


----------



## gomaa mansour (28 أغسطس 2007)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## alshangiti (29 أغسطس 2007)

Titanium was discovered combined in a mineral in Cornwall, England in 1791 by amateur geologist William Gregor, the then vicar of Creed village. He recognized the presence of a new element in ilmenite[3] when he found black sand by a stream in the nearby parish of Manaccan and noticed the sand was attracted by a magnet. Analysis of the sand determined the presence of two metal oxides; iron oxide (explaining the attraction to the magnet) and 45.25% of a white metallic oxide he could not identify.[5] Gregor, realizing that the unidentified oxide contained a metal that did not match the properties of any known element, reported his findings to the Royal Geological Society of Cornwall and in the German science journal _Crell's Annalen_.[8]
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:Martin_Heinrich_Klaproth.jpg
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:Martin_Heinrich_Klaproth.jpg
Martin Heinrich Klaproth named titanium for the Titans of Greek mythology.
Around the same time, Franz Joseph Muller also produced a similar substance, but could not identify it.[3] The oxide was independently rediscovered in 1795 by German chemist Martin Heinrich Klaproth in rutile from Hungary.[9] Klaproth found that it contained a new element and named it for the Titans of Greek mythology.[8] After hearing about Gregor's earlier discovery, he obtained a sample of _manaccanite_ and confirmed it contained titanium.
The processes required to extract titanium from its various ores are laborious and costly; it is not possible to reduce in the normal manner, by heating in the presence of carbon, because that produces titanium carbide.[8] Pure metallic titanium (99.9%) was first prepared in 1910 by Matthew A. Hunter by heating TiCl4 with sodium in a steel bomb at 700 – 800 °C in the Hunter process.[2] Titanium metal was not used outside the laboratory until 1946 when William Justin Kroll proved that it could be commercially produced by reducing titanium tetrachloride with magnesium in what came to be known as the Kroll process. Although research continues into more efficient and cheaper processes (FFC Cambridge, e.g.), the Kroll process is still used for commercial production.[3][2]
Titanium of very high purity was made in small quantities when Anton Eduard van Arkel and Jan Hendrik de Boer discovered the iodide, or crystal bar, process in 1925, by reacting with iodine and decomposing the formed vapors over a hot filament to pure metal.[10]
In the 1950s and 1960s the Soviet Union pioneered the use of titanium in military and submarine applications (Alfa Class and Mike Class)[11] as part of programs related to the Cold War.[12] In the USA, the DOD realized the strategic importance of the metal[13] and supported early efforts of commercialization.[14] Throughout the period of the Cold War, titanium was considered a Strategic Material by the U.S. government, and a large stockpile of titanium sponge was maintained by the Defense National Stockpile Center, which was finally depleted in 2005.[15] Today, the world's largest producer, Russian-based VSMPO-Avisma, is estimated to account for about 29% of the world market share.[16]
In 2006, the U.S. Defense Agency awarded $5.7 million to a two-company consortium to develop a new process for making titanium metal powder. Under heat and pressure, the powder can be used to create strong, lightweight items ranging from armor plating to components for the aerospace, transportation and chemical processing industries.[17]


----------



## alshangiti (29 أغسطس 2007)

*Chemical*

The most noted chemical property of titanium is its excellent resistance to corrosion; it is almost as resistant as platinum, capable of withstanding attack by acids, moist chlorine gas, and by common salt solutions.[6] Pure titanium is not soluble in water but is soluble in concentrated acids.[21]
This metal forms a passive and protective oxide coating (leading to increased corrosion-resistance) when exposed to elevated temperatures in air, but at room temperatures it resists tarnishing.[18] When it first forms, this protective layer is only 1 to 2 nanometers thick but continues to slowly grow; reaching a thickness of 25 nanometers in four years.[8]
Titanium burns when heated in air 610 °C (1,130 °F) or higher, forming titanium dioxide.[6] It is also one of the few elements that burns in pure nitrogen gas (it burns at 800 °C or 1,472 °F and forms titanium nitride, which causes embrittlement).[22] Titanium is resistant to dilute sulfuric and hydrochloric acid, along with chlorine gas, chloride solutions, and most organic acids.[2] It is paramagnetic (weakly attracted to magnets) and has fairly low electrical and thermal conductivity.[18]
Experiments have shown that natural titanium becomes radioactive after it is bombarded with deuterons, emitting mainly positrons and hard gamma rays.[2] When it is red hot the metal combines with oxygen, and when it reaches 550 °C (1,022 °F) it combines with chlorine.[2] It also reacts with the other halogens and absorbs hydrogen.[3]
*[edit] Occurrence*

*Producer*​*Thousands of tons*​* % of total*​Australia
1291.0
30.6
South Africa
850.0
20.1
Canada
767.0
18.2
Norway
382.9
9.1
Ukraine
357.0
8.5
_Other countries_
_573.1_
_13.6_
Total world
4221.0
*100.1*

Source: 2003 production of titanium dioxide.[23]
Due to rounding, values do not sum to 100%.​Titanium is always bonded to other elements in nature. It is the ninth-most abundant element in the Earth's crust (0.63% by mass)[5] and the seventh-most abundant metal. It is present in most igneous rocks and in sediments derived from them (as well as in living things and natural bodies of water).[18][2] In fact, of the 801 types of igneous rocks analyzed by the United States Geological Survey, 784 contained titanium.[5] Its proportion in soils is approximately 0.5 to 1.5%.[5]
It is widely distributed and occurs primarily in the minerals anatase, brookite, ilmenite, perovskite, rutile, titanite (sphene), as well in many iron ores. Of these minerals, only rutile and ilmenite have any economic importance, yet even they are difficult to find in high concentrations.[3] Significant titanium-bearing ilmenite deposits exist in western Australia, Canada, New Zealand, Norway, and Ukraine. Large quantities of rutile are also mined in North America and South Africa and help contribute to the annual production of 90,000 tonnes of the metal and 4.3 million tonnes of titanium dioxide. Total known reserves of titanium are estimated to exceed 600 million tonnes.[8]
Titanium is contained in meteorites and has been detected in the sun and in M-type stars;[2] the coolest type of star with a surface temperature of 3,200 °C (5,792 °F).[8] Rocks brought back from the moon during the Apollo 17 mission are composed of 12.1% TiO2.[2] It is also found in coal ash, plants, and even the human


----------



## الأمير أمير (8 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاكم الله جميعا خير الجزاء


----------



## المهندس جلال (25 ديسمبر 2007)

*التيتانيوم في الخلائط الحافظة للذاكرة*

تعد خليطة التيتانيوم - نيكل من أهم الخلائط الحافظة للذاكرة و هي ذات استخدامات عديدة في الصناعة و الطب والطيران .
بدأ البحث عن مثل هذه السبيكة ( أو الخليطة ) من قبل علماء مختبرات الاسطول الامريكي في الستينات السابقة . فقد عمل هؤلاء العلماء وقتاً كثيراً في البحث عن سبائك معدنية , والذي كان من المفروض ان يستعمل كمادة بناء الصواريخ , ينم فيها مزج معادن مختلفة والنتيجة..... اكتشفوا سبيكة لها _ذاكرة _, والتي تستطيع ان تتذكر شكلها الاسبق وتعود الى صورتها الدقيقة السابقة بعد ساعات. 
و تحتوي السبيكة العجيبة معدنين 55% نيكل و 45% تيتانيوم . فاعطي لها اسم النيتونول (Nitinol) الذي اشتق من : Nickel Titanium Naval Ordance Laboratory . 
عندما اكمل العلماء في تعمقهم بالموضوع , فوجئوا باكتشاف بعض السبائك المعدنية الاضافية الموجودة والتي تملك ذاكرة مشابهة : نحاس - الومنيوم - نيكل , ذهب - كادميوم , حديد – نيكل وغيرها .
الا انه في سبيكة نيكل – تتانيوم كانت الذاكرة الاكثر اعجاباً . ما الذي يؤدي الى ان تكون ذاكرة للمعدن ؟ 
يرى العلماء في ظاهرة ذاكرة المعادن هذه نتيجة للتغيرات الداخلية في البنية البلورية للخليط الناتج .
يتضح ان عمل جهاز الذاكرة في المعدن , اكثر سهولة . مثلا, النيتينول : يصمم المعدن في الشكل المرغوب به , يسخن الى درجة حرارة ْ482 سيلزيوس وتبرد بالماء , وبعد التبريد نغير شكلها الاصلي وتسخن مرة اخرى الى درجة حرارة العودة , ما بين 6 درجات سيلزيوس تحت الصفر وحتى ْ90 درجة سيلزيوس . (درجة الحرارة تتعلق بالمبنى الكيميائي للمعدن وفي تاريخ الانتاج ) , ومن خلال التسخين يعود المعدن الى شكله الاصلي كما كان عليه في لبداية . 
يستعمل النيتينول لانتاج ادوات عمل غير مغناطيسية , زنبركات امنية لصمامات التي تعمل بنفسها , عندما تصل درجة الحرارة الى درجة حرارة العودة . انتينات السفن الفضائية التي تنتصب وحدها وتعمل بواسطة حرارة الشمس , تصنع ايضا من النيتينول . يخصص النيتينول ايضا للاستعمال الطبي . مصفاه والتي تدخل الى الوريد مصنوعة من النيتينول , حيث تثبت به بتأثير تسخين خارجي منخفض , وتشكل حاجزاً للدم المتخثر دونما توقف جريان الدم السليم. 

وهكذا , فقد بنى الامريكيون انتينا منتصبة للمحطات الفضائية (الاقمار الاصطناعية). تصنع الانتينا الضخمة ذات الشكل المعقد والمناسب للعمل المقيد في الفضاء . ومن ثم يقومون بطيه الى "انبوب صغير" والذي يتخذ مكانا صغيرا , في محطة الفضاء , خلال الطيران في الفضاء . وعندما يكون القمر الاصطناعي في مسارها , فانهم يخرجون الانتينا المطوية الى فراغ الفتحة وبتأثير اشعة الشمس فانها تسخن , وتتذكر شكلها الاصلي فتستقيم وتتخذ هذا الشكل .
الجاذبية في الفضاء قليلة جداً والانتينا ذات المبنى الضخم من انابيب دقيقة تستطيع الصمود . في الكتب الخيالية, يوصف صاروخ مستقبلي الذي يستطيع الحركة بواسطة اشعة ضوئية تصل من الشمس . اذ يتحرك الصاروخ بواسطة (فراش شمسي) ذو مبنى ضخم والذي يفترض ان يوصله الى مسار خارج الكرة الارضية . وكما يبدو سوف يستعملون مواد ذوات "ذاكرة الشكل" ايضا. 
والان هناك مثال اقرب الى حياتنا اليومية . في السنة الماضية اخترع الامريكيون جهازا معينا والذي يساعد اطباء العظام , فمثلاً , يمكنهم ان يأخذوا مميخ العظام من اماكن التي يصعب عليهم ان يصلوا اليها بواسطة جهاز منتصب ومستقيم . ففي طرف الجهاز الجديد يوجد خيط نيتينول , والتي وجه بشكله الاصلي الى زاوية معينة مطلوبة . قبل الفحص يتم تبريد الخيط ويتم ادخاله الى انبوب دقيق الرأس ومستقيم (من فولاذ) . ومن ثم يخرقون العظم ويدخلون اليه انبوب الفولاذ . وعند التسخين, فان خيط النيتينول يسخن ويطوي الخيط الرئيسي وهكذا فانه يدخل الى المكان المطلوب في العظم . ومن ثم يبردونه ويخرجون الجهاز . العينة المطلوبة تبقى على طرف خيط النيتينول . 
تجدر الاشارة الى ان النيتينول في حالة تكوينه فانه يكون قوة عظمى . وبسبب هذه الميزة فانهم يستعملونه لانتاج اجزاء معقدة من مواد اخرى اذا تطلب جزء ذو شكل معقد ومتعدد الطبقات . اذ ينتجون الشكل من النيتينول ويصقلونه لمسطح بعدة طبقات من المواد المطلوبة ومن ثم يسخنون "الكعكة" . فيتذكر النيتينول صورته الاصلية والمطلوبة وعنده يكون القالب المعقد المطلوب . 
مواد ذوات "ذاكرة الشكل" طرحت امامنا عدة امكانيات , مثلاً لتركيب اجزاء . نضع مسامير تفتح , والمصنوعة من النيتينول . ونجعلها"دقيقة" وندخل الى داخل الثقوب ونسخنها , اذ تتذكر صورتها الاصلية المطلوبة فهي تبدأ بالامتداد وتوصل الاجزاء .
هذه المواد تطرح امكانيات جديدة في مجال تحويل مباشر للطاقة الحرارية الى طاقة ميكانيكية! 
لنفرض اننا كونا خيط نيتينول على شكل لولبي . نعلق عليها ثقل ثقيلة والتي تشده الى مسافة طويلة , نسخنها , وهكذا فانها تتقلص بقوة كبيرة ورأساً فانها ترفع الثقل . من أين أخذت الطاقة ؟ طبعاً من التسخين . أي أن الشكل اللولبي ما هي الا محرك حراري (او عضلة اصطناعية كما تريدون ان تتخيلوه ) . 
من النظرة الاولى يبدو ان هذا مشابه لتمدد حراري . وبهذا , فان الاجزاء عندما تتمدد تنتج كمية معينة من الطاقة الميكانيكية . ولكن الفرق هو في كمية الطاقة ! 
التمدد الحراري طبيعي يمكنه تزويد قوة كبيرة لمسافة قصيرة . في المواد ذات (ذاكرة الشكل) فان الامر يختلف اذ انه بواستطها يمكن الوصول الى مسافات كبيرة بقوة كبيرة .


----------



## المهندس جلال (25 ديسمبر 2007)

*التيتانيوم في الخلائط الحافظة للذاكرة*

تعد خليطة التيتانيوم - نيكل من أهم الخلائط الحافظة للذاكرة و هي ذات استخدامات عديدة في الصناعة و الطب والطيران .
بدأ البحث عن مثل هذه السبيكة ( أو الخليطة ) من قبل علماء مختبرات الاسطول الامريكي في الستينات السابقة . فقد عمل هؤلاء العلماء وقتاً كثيراً في البحث عن سبائك معدنية , والذي كان من المفروض ان يستعمل كمادة بناء الصواريخ , ينم فيها مزج معادن مختلفة والنتيجة..... اكتشفوا سبيكة لها _ذاكرة _, والتي تستطيع ان تتذكر شكلها الاسبق وتعود الى صورتها الدقيقة السابقة بعد ساعات. 
و تحتوي السبيكة العجيبة معدنين 55% نيكل و 45% تيتانيوم . فاعطي لها اسم النيتونول (Nitinol) الذي اشتق من : Nickel Titanium Naval Ordance Laboratory . 
عندما اكمل العلماء في تعمقهم بالموضوع , فوجئوا باكتشاف بعض السبائك المعدنية الاضافية الموجودة والتي تملك ذاكرة مشابهة : نحاس - الومنيوم - نيكل , ذهب - كادميوم , حديد – نيكل وغيرها .
الا انه في سبيكة نيكل – تتانيوم كانت الذاكرة الاكثر اعجاباً . ما الذي يؤدي الى ان تكون ذاكرة للمعدن ؟ 
يرى العلماء في ظاهرة ذاكرة المعادن هذه نتيجة للتغيرات الداخلية في البنية البلورية للخليط الناتج .
يتضح ان عمل جهاز الذاكرة في المعدن , اكثر سهولة . مثلا, النيتينول : يصمم المعدن في الشكل المرغوب به , يسخن الى درجة حرارة ْ482 سيلزيوس وتبرد بالماء , وبعد التبريد نغير شكلها الاصلي وتسخن مرة اخرى الى درجة حرارة العودة , ما بين 6 درجات سيلزيوس تحت الصفر وحتى ْ90 درجة سيلزيوس . (درجة الحرارة تتعلق بالمبنى الكيميائي للمعدن وفي تاريخ الانتاج ) , ومن خلال التسخين يعود المعدن الى شكله الاصلي كما كان عليه في لبداية . 
يستعمل النيتينول لانتاج ادوات عمل غير مغناطيسية , زنبركات امنية لصمامات التي تعمل بنفسها , عندما تصل درجة الحرارة الى درجة حرارة العودة . انتينات السفن الفضائية التي تنتصب وحدها وتعمل بواسطة حرارة الشمس , تصنع ايضا من النيتينول . يخصص النيتينول ايضا للاستعمال الطبي . مصفاه والتي تدخل الى الوريد مصنوعة من النيتينول , حيث تثبت به بتأثير تسخين خارجي منخفض , وتشكل حاجزاً للدم المتخثر دونما توقف جريان الدم السليم. 

وهكذا , فقد بنى الامريكيون انتينا منتصبة للمحطات الفضائية (الاقمار الاصطناعية). تصنع الانتينا الضخمة ذات الشكل المعقد والمناسب للعمل المقيد في الفضاء . ومن ثم يقومون بطيه الى "انبوب صغير" والذي يتخذ مكانا صغيرا , في محطة الفضاء , خلال الطيران في الفضاء . وعندما يكون القمر الاصطناعي في مسارها , فانهم يخرجون الانتينا المطوية الى فراغ الفتحة وبتأثير اشعة الشمس فانها تسخن , وتتذكر شكلها الاصلي فتستقيم وتتخذ هذا الشكل .
الجاذبية في الفضاء قليلة جداً والانتينا ذات المبنى الضخم من انابيب دقيقة تستطيع الصمود . في الكتب الخيالية, يوصف صاروخ مستقبلي الذي يستطيع الحركة بواسطة اشعة ضوئية تصل من الشمس . اذ يتحرك الصاروخ بواسطة (فراش شمسي) ذو مبنى ضخم والذي يفترض ان يوصله الى مسار خارج الكرة الارضية . وكما يبدو سوف يستعملون مواد ذوات "ذاكرة الشكل" ايضا. 
والان هناك مثال اقرب الى حياتنا اليومية . في السنة الماضية اخترع الامريكيون جهازا معينا والذي يساعد اطباء العظام , فمثلاً , يمكنهم ان يأخذوا مميخ العظام من اماكن التي يصعب عليهم ان يصلوا اليها بواسطة جهاز منتصب ومستقيم . ففي طرف الجهاز الجديد يوجد خيط نيتينول , والتي وجه بشكله الاصلي الى زاوية معينة مطلوبة . قبل الفحص يتم تبريد الخيط ويتم ادخاله الى انبوب دقيق الرأس ومستقيم (من فولاذ) . ومن ثم يخرقون العظم ويدخلون اليه انبوب الفولاذ . وعند التسخين, فان خيط النيتينول يسخن ويطوي الخيط الرئيسي وهكذا فانه يدخل الى المكان المطلوب في العظم . ومن ثم يبردونه ويخرجون الجهاز . العينة المطلوبة تبقى على طرف خيط النيتينول . 
تجدر الاشارة الى ان النيتينول في حالة تكوينه فانه يكون قوة عظمى . وبسبب هذه الميزة فانهم يستعملونه لانتاج اجزاء معقدة من مواد اخرى اذا تطلب جزء ذو شكل معقد ومتعدد الطبقات . اذ ينتجون الشكل من النيتينول ويصقلونه لمسطح بعدة طبقات من المواد المطلوبة ومن ثم يسخنون "الكعكة" . فيتذكر النيتينول صورته الاصلية والمطلوبة وعنده يكون القالب المعقد المطلوب . 
مواد ذوات "ذاكرة الشكل" طرحت امامنا عدة امكانيات , مثلاً لتركيب اجزاء . نضع مسامير تفتح , والمصنوعة من النيتينول . ونجعلها"دقيقة" وندخل الى داخل الثقوب ونسخنها , اذ تتذكر صورتها الاصلية المطلوبة فهي تبدأ بالامتداد وتوصل الاجزاء .
هذه المواد تطرح امكانيات جديدة في مجال تحويل مباشر للطاقة الحرارية الى طاقة ميكانيكية! 
لنفرض اننا كونا خيط نيتينول على شكل لولبي . نعلق عليها ثقل ثقيلة والتي تشده الى مسافة طويلة , نسخنها , وهكذا فانها تتقلص بقوة كبيرة ورأساً فانها ترفع الثقل . من أين أخذت الطاقة ؟ طبعاً من التسخين . أي أن الشكل اللولبي ما هي الا محرك حراري (او عضلة اصطناعية كما تريدون ان تتخيلوه ) . 
من النظرة الاولى يبدو ان هذا مشابه لتمدد حراري . وبهذا , فان الاجزاء عندما تتمدد تنتج كمية معينة من الطاقة الميكانيكية . ولكن الفرق هو في كمية الطاقة ! 
التمدد الحراري طبيعي يمكنه تزويد قوة كبيرة لمسافة قصيرة . في المواد ذات (ذاكرة الشكل) فان الامر يختلف اذ انه بواستطها يمكن الوصول الى مسافات كبيرة بقوة كبيرة .


----------



## نووور2003 (16 أكتوبر 2010)

جميييييييييييييل جدا
الموضوع ده
اتمني لو في معلومات اكتر عن (خامات ذاكرة الشكل)
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## engamma (18 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
من فضلكم احتاج مواضيع او اسماء كتب عن طرق و عمليات التصنيع المتاحه اقتصاديا و فنيا لانتاج خبث التيتانيوم و تصنيع الروتيل الاصطناعي و انتاج ابيض التيتانيوم و معدن التيتانيوم الاسفنجي بمواصفات السوق العالمي مع التوضيح بالاشكال و الرسومات 
ارجو الرد والافاده و جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## عمراياد (22 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## احمد 5 (25 مارس 2011)

شكرااااااااا


----------

